# How to repair this damage on bumper



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm looking to sort the scuffs on the front bumper of my cheap runaround. I've got filler, primer and lacquer and was planning on getting a colour matched spray can. Any advice on how to repair would be appreciated 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Panel wipe to remove wax
Sand to feather edge
Filler ? High build primer ?
Primer
Base coat 
Clear 

For an indrpth guide, Have s look at andyb0127 excellent guide in the stickies above.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for your help


----------



## Rammy (Sep 3, 2014)

Any special bonding primer for plastic ?


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

1k plastic primer, spies hecker to an aerosol also do a speed blender


----------



## Rammy (Sep 3, 2014)

Is that plastic primer a clear sealer, or a coloured primer 
Can you blend 1k to 2k lacquer ? With a blender


----------

